# gentoo-sources without GENTOO_LINUX=y will support openrc ?

## TigerJr

What problems can i face?

Or i need to use vanilla-sources? Is somebody faced with vanilla and openrc problems?

----------

## Buffoon

GENTOO_LINUX=y will set a few options for you, but you can enable those options by hand.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TigerJr,

I'm old and cynical and set GENTOO_LINUX=n.  

Its actually a menu with a set of options, which are the default recommended for Gentoo. For beginners anyway.

Its safe to look at the menu.

----------

## TigerJr

That option doesn't changes init managers? That is good.

Cause option "Support for init systems, system and service managers  --->" disappeared.

So i think that i can back to simple init after kernel is compiled!?

vanilla-sources or ck-sources have gentoo patchsets? Or im wrong about GENTOO_LINUX=y option?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TigerJr,

vanilla-sources is an ebuild to download the kernel from kernel.org. No patches at all.

Its just as you would get if you fetched it yourself.

ck-sources I an less sure about.

If you use either of these kernels, you know what you are doing and do not need GENTOO_LINUX=y as a safety net.

----------

## TigerJr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm old and cynical and set GENTOO_LINUX=n.  
> 
> Its actually a menu with a set of options, which are the default recommended for Gentoo. For beginners anyway.
> ...

 

Im not too old, but i trying to use Gentoo2005 from that year. And from that time kernel building is not difficult from year to year.

And what cynical idea you are keep in mind those push you to disable that option?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TigerJr,

I have a static /dev.  No [eum]dev at all.  No DEVTMPFS, which that option sets.

When udev and systemd are inseperable and eudev gets difficult to maintain, my install JustWorks.

----------

## TigerJr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> TigerJr,
> 
> I have a static /dev.  No [eum]dev at all.  No DEVTMPFS, which that option sets.
> 
> When udev and systemd are inseperable and eudev gets difficult to maintain, my install JustWorks.

 

I read thread about latency change with ck-sources https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-941030.html

And need to test BFS Shedule with pure linux to test xen with qemu-dm and pci-e passthrough and even try to use in VE cgminer pci-e device =)) But this is for another thread)))

Maybe i have face with kernel-panics or segfaults, but it's worth to try

----------

## TigerJr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> TigerJr,
> 
> I have a static /dev.  No [eum]dev at all. 

 

I readed wiki page! It's very interesting. But i have 2 question.

Can static udev use sleep hibernate state than UPS via usb or com port reported about low power?

And DEVTMPFS can rise or low latency of processes when kernel compiled with?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TigerJr,

I've never tried sleep/hibernate.  This is a desktop install.

DEVTMPFS=y makes the kernel populate /dev with devices as they are discovered.

Its not related to process latency.

With a static /dev, you have all the /dev entries you need all the time.  They are not created when new devices are connected.

Conversely, you may need to make /dev entries if you add a new device.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Just my thoughts because I moved my exisinting gentoo installation and was forced to rebuild a kernel config by hand again.

the easisest and fastest way is to 

emerge genkernel-next

create genkernel-next kernel 

use taht genkernel-enxt kernel and than modify the config to your needs. (is the fastest way in my eyes)

in the past some peeps provided kernel seeds also.

the genkernel-next config had some missing configs for some special cases here, but was rather useable. i am already ad revision 30 of the same kernel config in a week, because i added this / that, tweaked a bit but now it is useable.

i use openrc 0.18.3 and it works with a modified kernel config (genkernel config + ~30 times modifed to add encryption and other stuff for my box (fine tuning))

--

my first path to reuse the old kernel config and modify it / and checked every option did not succeed at all. I never could figure out what was missing. So i changed my strategy to the method described above.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tw04l124,

kernel-seed.org is still around and the methods it describes for setting up your kernel without using a seed are still correct. Kernel options have come and gone but the method is sound. 

That link is my mirror, not the main site.

----------

## TigerJr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> TigerJr,
> 
> I've never tried sleep/hibernate.  This is a desktop install.
> 
> DEVTMPFS=y makes the kernel populate /dev with devices as they are discovered.
> ...

 

I understand, i really think about it and even try to install system and remove udev from use flags and remove from boot runlevel but hard dependencies from other packages brake my idea, i didn't try to patch needed ebuilds. And then i tried to install desktop environment (gdm-3.12.2-r2.ebuild) they want even hard depended systemd in USE flags . Than i search portage with gdm-2.28x.ebuild but older portage deleted from server and that policy really makes me mad. 

Cause i can't build system for me those i realy like, i can't install packages those i need from portage and now i doesn't need portage system and all those dependencies, and ebuilds removing didn't give me those freedom what i need from meta-distribution. 

This like lego-construction but with very big unchanging objects those can used only in one direction or in one form.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TigerJr,

All the ebuilds that have ever been in portage are in the attic.

Getting old ebuilds and adding them to your overlay is the easy bit.

The hard bit is finding old source files and patches, so that you can build those old packages.

----------

## TigerJr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> TigerJr,
> 
> All the ebuilds that have ever been in portage are in the attic.
> 
> Getting old ebuilds and adding them to your overlay is the easy bit.
> ...

 

Thanks for a tip i already tried the attic and confronted with problem of finding Manifest and changing SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOL keys for gdm-2.28.ebuild cause one ebuild has many version of portage and has each other size... and the keys for every ebuild and Manifest and even patches and files

Ooooo! and even i need to use gdm-2.28.tar.gz those used by portage is realy hard to find now with needed size and patches. Cause archive can have needed information but packed with another options even on official site %)

I need to search needed gdm-2.28.tar.gz get from them key and search for that key in the attic for Manifest and then i get needed Manifest i need to get needed ebuilds those described in that Manifest. 

If that algorithm was automated.. BUT...

I need more, package dependency, ebuilds dependency, Manifests for that dependencies, ebuilds those described in manifests of package dependency - some  sort recursion with manifests key and packages size just for emerge =gnome-base/gdm/gdm-2.28.ebuild  %%)

If one file has change his size on 1 bit due to filesystem correction than i still can't emerge needed ebuilds on this way. Thats why i take my head by my hand and say: "Ooo!!"

But the attic realy very useful!!!

P.S. So if i need gdm without systemd even if i use mate for gnome-terminal those have Alt+1 Alt+2 etc. keys like old style opera-12 for changing window i should use cinnamon with lxdm %) And saying GentOooo!!!

if gentoo councils decide not to remove older ebuilds i get more flexible choice and build high flexible systems with backward compatibility.

----------

